# Best Mashup Ever?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I saw this on Facebook and thought it was perhaps the best mashup I have ever heard so figured I should post it here as others might enjoy it too.

I now present you with Marvin Gaye's _I Heard It Through the Grapevine_ backed by RATT's _Round and Round_:


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Marvin was my Mum's "John Lennon". I remember how she reacted when she found out he was dead.... when you're 10, and you see your Mum cry, you can't _not_ cry. And now that she is gone, I was very ready to hate and condemn this, even before I clicked on it, but I can't. It's fantastic! To be able to hear both of these, and say.... 'I think it will work', is genius. I'll vote to say it is the best Mash-Up _I've_ ever heard. 

Makes me wonder though, did RATT borrow something??


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I can't stop listening to this. I'm actually going to convert it to MP3 so that I have it on my computer and I _guarantee_ that it will end up on a CD in my car...probably before the end of the weekend!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I wanted to send this to some people, and it was a bit harder to find on You-Tube than I thought it would be. You have to be specific with the title... but, in finding it, I also found a few others. This is by far the best one I've heard as far as pure mixing. Others are "good", or clever, but this is a cut above. I found a few with 80's Post Punk stuff I like too. New Order, Depeche Mode, Cure, but those are at least from the same vein. These two are worlds apart from a genre standpoint.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

To find it on youtube all you have to do is to click on the title in the video above (the white text). This works for all youtube videos linked elsewhere.


----------



## 10409 (Dec 11, 2011)

maybe the best ever?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mike_oxbig said:


> maybe the best ever?


My favourite part of that video was his neck.

Smells like fat shaming.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

laristotle said:


>


I thought that was kind of cute. They look like they are all under 13 years old. I am sure we have all sounded a lot worse at some point in our lives.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

When we're talking about worst covers, I don't think this will be beat.






But as to the OP, that was bloody remarkable.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

capnjim said:


> I thought that was kind of cute. They look like they are all under 13 years old. I am sure we have all sounded a lot worse at some point in our lives.



I sounded worse than that yesterday and I am sure I will again later this evening when I finish getting work done and find time to pick up a guitar.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Bro' country mashup is the best:


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

not exactly a mashup but...glorious .


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

A live sort of mash up


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

SWLABR said:


> I was very ready to hate and condemn this, even before I clicked on it, but I can't. It's fantastic! To be able to hear both of these, and say.... 'I think it will work', is genius. I'll vote to say it is the best Mash-Up _I've_ ever heard.
> 
> Makes me wonder though, did RATT borrow something??


I would have to agree with you 100%. This is just brilliant. The puzzle pieces fit perfectly!! I have not heard this mashup before and compared to everything else, it’s bloody brilliant!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


OMG Larry that was amazing! The star’s aligned. I have to binge watch all these ones I haven’t seen.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Adcandour said:


>


Hey bud! Not been feeling well but now I want to get out of bed and play. OMFG this was amazing. Weird to be sick and excited at the same time. Thank you so much. My fav so far. Now I feel almost alive!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Bubb said:


> not exactly a mashup but...glorious .


 A+++ I absolutely loved this one too!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

When I was a DJ "back in the day" I used to switch back and forth between Micheal Jackson's "Billie Jean" and Steely Dan's "Do it again". They blend quite nicely.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

In another thread, @SWLABR posted one from Bill McClintock with a metal vocal on a disco tune (Danzig on Donna Summer). This one by the same guy flips it around and puts the disco vocal on the metal tune.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

jb welder said:


> In another thread, @SWLABR posted one from Bill McClintock with a metal vocal on a disco tune (Danzig on Donna Summer). This one by the same guy flips it around and puts the disco vocal on the metal tune.


I can’t stop watching these now! This was excellent. A big thank you! Who thinks of this stuff?


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

This is a mega mashup. This is amazing. Like so many bands that you will recognize in perfect harmony and synchronization .


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Another mega mix


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Can’t sleep. Found this. OMG does 5:27 am not get any better then this? I don’t even have to move to start my day! Lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

laristotle said:


>


Been there, done that! Lol


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Excellent!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Kerry Brown said:


>


This one is a classic--as is the reverse of this.
Although the Pinball Wizard Lyrics version fits better.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

sulphur said:


>


This is one of Bill McClintocks videos. His videos are crazy good. Been following his music vids for a bit. He does a lot of mashups.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Just incredible! Give a listen! So energetic, so happy. The lead player in Slipknot is just insanely good! Wow never really noticed before.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Love Zak’s playing!


----------



## WCGill (Mar 27, 2009)

Puddles is in his element.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

WCGill said:


> Puddles is in his element.


Never saw this one! Thx!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

mhammer said:


>


My brother showed me this one--although I kept putting the riff Metallica riff in my head along wth it.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

zontar said:


> My brother showed me this one--although I kept putting the riff Metallica riff in my head along wth it.


That was really cool. Thx for sharing!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lola said:


> That was really cool. Thx for sharing!


Well I didn't share it--I just quoted it.

but you're welcome


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Laurel and Stan are frigging hilarious.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This is brilliant.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Have we heard this one yet? Too lazy to go back through all of this.


----------

